# how to smooth out metal?



## NotoriousBIG_PJ

How do I smooth out a metal surface? (preferebly as cheap as possible)

 Thanks,

 Biggie.


----------



## strogg

what exactly do you mean? if you mean to smooth out an edge, then the easiest way to do it is to take a grinding stone to it. 

 if you want to flatten the surface and smooth it out to a mirror finish, i'd take some liquid sandpaper and attack it. although it will cost a good $50 to do it well, the end result is a mirror finish. whatever you do, though, don't attack it with paper sandpaper since it will leave swirls galore. 

 if you want to paint it afterwards, you'll want to use paper sandpaper 320 grit TOPS. then go to an autoshop and buy some VHT paint. this stuff is cheap ($5-7) and will stick to the metal like none other as long as you bake it in.


----------



## Cmoyamphelp

get your self some sand paper 160 and every grit after till 500 and sand using all the grits and if the polish isn't good anuff for you get some mothers polish from wall mart,


----------



## NotoriousBIG_PJ

I want to flatten the surface. Doesn't need a mirror surface though. What are grits?

 Biggie.


----------



## pne

first of all what do you mean flatten? What does the surface look like? Is it dented and dinged and you want to flatted it out? Is it pitted or textured and u want to smooth it out? Did you just cut it and it has jagged edges that u want to take out? Is it rough and you want to polish it up?


 Grit refers to how rough the sandpaper is. The lower the number the rougher. Think of grit as pieces of sand per inch of sandpaper. 20 grit will have 20 chunky rough pieces, 200 grit will have 200 fine pieces.


----------



## Garbz

what ever you do don't take a belt sander to it even with 320 grit sandpaper it jarred and made a big scratch in my dynahi case.


----------



## mono

It depends on exactly what you're trying to do, which you fail to mention...


----------



## NotoriousBIG_PJ

There is a metal surface with lots of scratches/cuts from a pocket knife. I want the surface to be even so that it can make better contact with other surfaces.

 Biggie.


----------



## d00dz

What I did with my CPU headsink when I wanted the best contect was to dry sand it at first, then I wet sanded it with regular wet/dry sandpaper. I just got increasingly finer sandpaper. The coarse sandpaper I dry sanded it, and then I wet sanded it. It worked for me...it doesn't give a mirror finish unless you then polish it but you can see yourself quite clearly though.


----------



## mono

LOL, this thread is like pulling teeth!

 Here's a few hints for useful info:

 1) Metal composition
 2) Metal coating- paint, anodized, rust, etc?
 3) Thickness
 4) Depth of scratches/cuts/blemishes/etc
 5) Relative flatness needed (how flat is mating surface)?
 6) What is the purpose of "better contact with other surfaces".

 7) Assume any other info you have, IS relevant.

 8) For Pete's sake man, just spit it out, what EXACTLY are you tryin' to do?

 Random guess would be to put it up against a belt sander for 10 seconds but without the above info that may not be appropriate... If all you want to do is keep it from scratching your desk then get some rubber feet for it.


----------



## Brunoski909

I've done this with the bottom of a CPU heatsink. Begin sanding with relatively rough sandpaper (lubricated with soap and water) and over the course of hours (yes hours, belive me you don't want to rush it) move your way down to the finest grit sandpaper available.


----------



## Garbz

eeeek i can't beleve people still sand the bottom of heatsinks.

 But yeah all advice follows, use finer and finer grit sandpaper till the surface is very smooth, and then hit the buffing wheel and coat with polyeurothane. Then use your equipment as a mirror while shaving 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Just don't use ANY powertools.


----------



## USER NAME:

I always use power tools on aluminum. I use a table saw or band saw to cut. If it's heavy gauge aluminum I use a plasma cutter. I use a belt or disk sander to shape. I use a random orbital sander to finish. I can build a custom enclosure out of aluminum with a mirror or brushed finish in about an hour. If you are just concerned with finishing aluminum, I would suggest a random orbital sander up to 800 grit. For a brushed panel go to 800 grit with the sander and finish by lightly brushing the aluminum in one direction with 320 grit. Use a straight edge as a guide to make perfect streaks. For a mirror finish go to 800 grit with the sander and finish by wet sanding with 1000 and the 2000 grit, then use a buffing wheel and aluminum polish (you can do this part by hand).


----------

